# Dometic fridge vent covers



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all...

Anyone know where I can buy some black (well, dark grey) Dometic fridge vent covers?

Couldnt find anything on Dometic site.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dometic*

Hi

Try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Russell


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Do they do black/grey?? I would have thought you would have to paint them yourself.

Johnny f


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*vent covers*

hi all,
we bought our from the hymer centre in dortmund germay £3 a pair but only in white they said sray to match in the uk they are £20.
we can supply contact info if required just pm me

tramp


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Do they do black/grey?? I would have thought you would have to paint them yourself.
> 
> Johnny f


The vents fitted to our silver twin are a black/grey colour - and doesn't seem they've been sprayed as the Dometic logo is still there is a white font.
Assumed they'd do the same colour covers... but can't seem to find any.

Ah well, doubt I would have used them much anyway.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Dometic*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

Thanks for the link. Good site that - could come in handy. Unfortunately only seem to do white vent covers though.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you just require them for winter use you could if you are a DIYer make some internal covers fixed to the back of the originals that restrict the airflow. I have done this using duct tape to cover 70% of the opening ... but be careful...DO NOT obstuct the gas vent.


Manufacturers ( Dometic/Electrolux) advice found in manuals says the covers "may" be fitted if the outside temp is below 10C and "should" be fitted if the temp is below freezing. This is to allow the Gas/ electric heaters to work correctly and save fuel. If it is very cold and you do not fit covers the heaters have to work overtime to heat the cooling system :wink: .


Mike


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Whilst on the subject of fridge vents our new van has the Larger vents practically double the size of the standard?/old ones on the suntor. Now when we go off to the alps in Dec hopefully to find the snow we will require covers but I can't seem to find any.

Any hints do they exist?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sagedog
The old type vent covers also work on yours-I saw several vans in France last week with the larger vents and using the small covers-apparently, only half of each large vent needs to be covered. Unfortunately, I cant remember which halves! A Dometic dealer should be able to advise.
Good luck.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

<bump>

Anyone managed to find any of these yet? Hoping that they are more common now so maybe someone has come across the covers for these vents...


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fridge-Vent,-Black-with-winter-cover_W0QQitemZ120205014249QQcmdZViewItem

Are these what you after ?

Teckie


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 

It's hard to say, as I just need the vent cover part, to cover my existing Dometic vent. (if you can see the picture above)

Preferably I'd like Dometic ones, so I know they'll fit, but finding grey ones seems impossible.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Steve Please let me know if you find anyone who stocks dometic vents other than the standard 3 or so shown on their site.

I have emailed umpteen dealers, parts people and Dometic themselves since November for winter covers for mine which are not like yours and are even more non-standard. Mine even have a part number on the back but I have got absolutely nowhere!

Cheers
paul


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Paul. 

No problem. At the moment, pretty much zero progress. I have spoken to a guy at Dometic and he informed me that the vents I have are not supplied to the UK market, and therefore he cannot source. The only advice he could offer was to go direct to Adria and ask then to source some for me.

One useful place I did find was Ashbridge ([email protected]) for Dometic spares. Well worth mailing if you've not already.

With winter coming to an end, I'm tempted to buy white and spray them as close as possible myself, to get me by for now. 

I'll let you know any further progress.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

when we were in france in december we forgot our winter covers and the fridge was over cooling i removed the vents fromthe van and covered the inside of them with alumiium cooking foil and replaced them back in the van side wall i then poked holes in the thru foil with a screwdriver to allow ventilation and it worked no more frozen milk.in fact they are still on the van


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, the search is over! I've managed to source some black fridge vent covers! At Last!!

The long search ended with one of the best companies I've ever dealt with. IH Motor Campers - absolute stars. I was pointed at their website (thanks ingram) as a couple of vans in their used section had black covers installed. 
I contacted IH and received a reply with an hour from Andy. Superb service whilst we worked out a (very reasonable) price and exact requirements. Items were then delivered within a couple days, before they'd have managed to cash the cheque.

So, I am well chuffed. The covers aren't a great match to the van's greyish vents, but much better than white. Would only get better match if I painted some of my own, and can't really be bothered with that. 

And thanks so much to IH for the superb service... it really does make me want to look at IH vans next time I upgrade if that's the service I can expect.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi B6X I have the siver Hymer and got the matching covers from Hymer UK. and I think they were about £20 ish for the pair. Are yours the small type.? looks like it in the picture . If so may be able to help you.

Alex.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

linal said:


> Hi B6X I have the siver Hymer and got the matching covers from Hymer UK. and I think they were about £20 ish for the pair. Are yours the small type.? looks like it in the picture . If so may be able to help you.
> 
> Alex.


Hi Alex,

Thanks for the offer, but I'm happy with the ones I've got for now. I've been looking for the covers since the start of winter and had no luck from anyone. Dometic didn't even bother replying to emails/answerphone messages. I toyed with the idea of spraying a white set but got put off with the effort required seeing as winter was drawing to an end.

For the small amount I'll use them, I'm happy. They'll see me through the rest of this cold spell. Worth noting that Hymer UK sell them though, ready for next year


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi b6x glad you got sorted out i'm just sorry I didn't see your post earlier as Hymer sent me the small ones by mistake at first so you could have had those .

Alex.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Tribute650 what are the sizes for your covers i've sorted6bx with a pair as I kept being sent wrong ones.

Alex.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

The search for grey covers is most definately over now! With so much thanks to linal, I now have grey dometic vent covers! And they look pretty good. Much better than the black. Anyone could make use of some black (sprayed) covers, drop me a PM.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

one quick side-question...

is it pretty safe to drive with these in-situ? Took me so long to find them, and well pleased with them, so dont want to risk losing one or both!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

If anyone is stuck sourcing these, please pm me or reply to this post.

We are agents for Adria so should be able to source the correct coloured vent covers for you.

We can also obtain the new larger style Dometic vent covers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

'Southdowns' in Portsmouth got my larger type white Dometic vent covers for me. Took a couple of weeks, cost £20 for the pair. Last time I visited there were a couple of sets on the shelf in the accessory shop.


----------

